# IE 9 Befehlsleiste kann nicht verschoben werden :-(



## Geronimo:) (12. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

im IE 8 war ich es gewohnt, das die Menü- und die Befehlsleiste in einer Zeile angezeigt wurde.
Im IE 9 habe ich nun auch die beiden Leisten aktiviert. 
Sie werden aber unter einander dargestellt. Und sie können nicht verschoben werden. 
Die gestrichelte Linie ist bei mir ausgegraut. 
Symbolleisten fixieren ist ausgeschaltet. Trotzdem kann die Befehlsleiste nicht verschoben werden. 

Ist das bei euch auch so? Wenn nicht, wo muß vielleicht noch ein Haken gesetzt- oder weggenommen werden???

Habt Ihr eine Idee?

Gruß Geronimo
...


----------



## Borkenkaefer (12. Mai 2011)

Ja, ist bei mir auch so.
Wenn ich die Favoritenleiste aktivere, kann ich Favoritenleiste und Befehlsleiste verschieben.
Die Menüleiste bleibt aber immer wo sie ist und zwar alleine.


----------



## Geronimo:) (12. Mai 2011)

Borkenkaefer schrieb:


> Ja, ist bei mir auch so.
> Wenn ich die Favoritenleiste aktivere, kann ich Favoritenleiste und Befehlsleiste verschieben.
> Die Menüleiste bleibt aber immer wo sie ist und zwar alleine.


 
Und genau das finde ich, ist eine Platzverschwendung.
Wenn man jetzt noch "Registerkarten in einer separaten Zeile anzeigen" aktiviert, wird die Platzverschwendung noch größer. 

Ich denke da an die vielen Notebook Besitzer, die eh schon wenig Platz nach unten haben.
Wenn man da alles aktiviert, bleibt nicht viel Platz zum Darstellen der Internetseiten übrig.

Eine recherche im Web hat ergeben, das sich schon noch mehr über das dilemma aufgeregt haben.
Leider habe ich noch keine Lösung für das Problem gefunden. 

Ein Registry Hack wäre nicht schlecht. 

Gruß Geronimo
...


----------

